# Cam Mcaul is dialed...



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

this is some smooth jumping and a little bit of park,

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/722578/aptos_productions_top_soil_3_mtb_bike.swf
Aptos Productions Top Soil 3-MTb Bike - The funniest videos clips are here

ohhh, and if anybody in Norcal knows where these jumps are in aptos/santa cruz let me know. i am up there all the time.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

congratz urbanfreerider....on your first non-pointless thread/post :thumbsup:


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

derfernerf said:


> congratz urbanfreerider....on your first non-pointless thread/post :thumbsup:


lol

cam is an insane rider with mad skillz


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

hly crap i got scared for a second, 

i thought you said "cam mccaull is dead"


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

bbrz4 said:


> hly crap i got scared for a second,
> 
> i thought you said "cam mccaull is dead"


Yea me too , I had to do a double take on that thread tital .

Ok now please tell us something we dont know , here's on for you Cameron Mcaul has a airplane made by KEith Bontrager that runs on rubber bands and REALLY flys :skep:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Cam McCaul...good at dirt jumping?!

THIS IS NEWS TO ME.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Cam is a true rider. He lives and breathes to ride. I've been told he's the first one to show up and the last to leave when shyt goes down...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> ohhh, and if anybody in Norcal knows where these jumps are in aptos/santa cruz let me know. i am up there all the time.


hahahaha, you crack me up dude.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i think urbancockjumper only like this vid because of topless mccaull at the end :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL E (Feb 28, 2005)

Cam is also one of the nicest guys you will meet. met him a couple of times always down to talk.........his dad, little bro all very nice peeps


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Met him once. Very chill dude.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah he seems very like... friendly:skep:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> ohhh, and if anybody in Norcal knows where these jumps are in aptos/santa cruz let me know. i am up there all the time.


Nobody will ever tell you.

a) these jumps are getting torn down soon thanks to a housing development. (source: DECLINE magazine interview with Tyler McCaul)
b) I doubt anybody wants you to ride them, hurt yourself, and have mommy/daddy sue.

Sorry, but it's true.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Ray Bao said:


> Nobody will ever tell you.
> 
> a) these jumps are getting torn down soon thanks to a housing development. (source: DECLINE magazine interview with Tyler McCaul)
> b) I doubt anybody wants you to ride them, hurt yourself, and have mommy/daddy sue.
> ...


c) no one wants you to poach the jumps and not fix them when you're done casing them

:nono:


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL
You jumping these jumps
HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

If your name is cam and your pro. your good. thats just the way it is. not just good...because your obviously good cause ur pro. but your GOOD.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a question... What model Trek is his full suspension? It looks smaller than a session 7, but bigger than some of their all-mountain rigs. My friend and I have been trying to figger it out for awhile. I saw his bike at Crankworx Colorado, and still couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

if you even knew the name of that spot you would know where it was. they are scurry lookin' in real life, believe it or not


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

do you realize the size of these jumps are atleast a couple years outta your reach? That's if you got off your puter and rode your bike.

you started off your post un-jackoff-like, even tho you stated the obvious. But then you end it with a question on where these trails are cuz you're in that area. If you have a homie nearby that's on these boards, he/she needs to smack you across the face really really hard. Even if you knew how to jump no one would tell you.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

rule #1
never post the location of your spot outside im or pm

rule #2
poachers suck

rule #3
if you wreck it, fix it


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

From the vid it looks like they are right next to a road. So then in that case they aren't that private then, maybe even illeagle noting the fact that a building company is tearing them down.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

If you were a life hacker like me you'd figure out what road that was and then use google maps to zoom in and find them.

Happy hunting.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> I have a question... What model Trek is his full suspension? It looks smaller than a session 7, but bigger than some of their all-mountain rigs. My friend and I have been trying to figger it out for awhile. I saw his bike at Crankworx Colorado, and still couldn't figure it out.


It used to be a Remedy spliced together with a Session. I don't know about now. Got to see his rig in person. Not the prettiest of bikes.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

doesnt it have friction shifters and does it *really* have the hydrolic gyro


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

you can not do the jumps so stfu and stop asking, there huge and i dont think you can be on your comp and jump at the same time ne way


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

i think his bike is like a one off custom


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> i think his bike is like a one off custom


Yeah, it's def different than any other trek i've seen... You'd think trek would make him a pro-model bike and then sell it to the public. I'm pretty sure people would like an alternative to the John Cowan DS (now the Paul Bas pro model btw)...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

what is this dirtjumper3/pantelis VS the world thing...did I miss something?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> what is this dirtjumper3/pantelis VS the world thing...did I miss something?


Yeah, you missed a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cocksmoker3 (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone should sponsor this Cam guy. he's a real good rider.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Cocksmoker3 said:


> Someone should sponsor this Cam guy. he's a real good rider.


:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:

I don't think you will last long on these forums...


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Cam is so smooth!


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

you know if you order your bike at Family Cycling Center in Santa Cruz he works there and will build your bike for you ... that would be something


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

urbanfreerider said:


> I don't think you will last long on these forums...


are you serious?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

dusthuffer said:


> you know if you order your bike at Family Cycling Center in Santa Cruz he works there and will build your bike for you ... that would be something


Dude, that is sick! you could get him to sighn it or something...


----------

